# Found a V mix on Craigslist that needs a home



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Found a v/choc lab mix on craigs list in Delaware in the pets section that needs a home. I wish we could take her in but right now it just isn't fair to have another V in our current apartment setting. I am hoping that someone on here may be able to help her. I don't know how to post a link but here is the PostingID: 2324070911


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Link



> Hi, I am in a horrible situation and I'm considering letting my baby go. I moved back to my parents house now that I graduated school, and they already have a couple dogs. My dog, bella, a chocolate lab/viszla mix is an energetic and loving dog, but she plays a little too rough for my parents dog(a maltipoo, shes in a picture), and they don't want her in the house anymore. She is 2 yeas old and about 45 lbs, and a very loving girl and loves to cuddle and sleep with you in bed(even under the covers haha). I started running over the past year and she is a greeat motivator for going for a run, and loves any actvity of the sort. I would have to say she would do best in a house with another midsize/large active dog(s), or no dogs at all. Please e-mail me with your current living situation and any dog ownership history you might have. I would really love to find a great home for her, as shes a great dog with tons of love to give.





















There, that should help convince someone 

There is currently no contact info on the post, but I clicked the link to notify the poster they forgot to include contact info.

Jill, you made me do a bad thing. There is a 8 month old female Vizsla in my area looking for a new home


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

I also saw there was no contact info and clicked the link.
What did you do?


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Haha I don't have a new dog yet! But I did e-mail the owner of the Vizsla in my area (not the one you're talking about) asking if they still had it (from one week ago) and if they were still looking for a new home for it.

I don't think I could take in another Vizsla right now. If I could, an 8 month old female would be pretty much PERFECT lol


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

Aw. Good luck with whatever you decide. 
I really wish we could take in the one I found on cl but we just don't feel it would be fair to the dog. But she sounds like a great match for Holley and she is the age I would want for a sibling for her. No house training, etc. Maybe just obedience training which is okay by me since we already have Holley in classes.


----------



## withdrew (Apr 5, 2011)

FYI
I was in contact with this owner (his name is Brenden) and he is no longer parting with his V/Lab mix (Bella).

Very nice young man, he was torn with the decision, but in the end he decided to keep her.


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

That is great news. Thank you for the update.


----------

